# Help needed?? R35 gtr mfd isssue/climate control panel not working & more?



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi guy's in need of some major help

anyone else had this issue before? 

I've had a issue with my r35 gtr when I purchased it then mfd and climate control panel and av unit didn't work. I have replaced the av unit with a unlocked which is what I have been told. Now the mfd comes on, however the climate control panel does not work at all. When using the buttons on the steering wheel you can adjust volume on the stereo but the screen seems to be locked and there is no sound. 

I have attached a image below of what it's doing now. It seems to be locked with a sign saying climate control off.

I am stuck. The car when plugged into the computer shows a CAN Communication error? 


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

If you press/rotate all the heater control knobs, does anything happen ?

CAN Bus is the communications wiring between things like the MFD and the various controls etc. So if there's an error being reported than would explain your lack of controls.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

snuffy said:


> If you press/rotate all the heater control knobs, does anything happen ?
> 
> CAN Bus is the communications wiring between things like the MFD and the various controls etc. So if there's an error being reported than would explain your lack of controls.




The CAN COMMUNICATION ERROR was there prior to me replacing the av unit. Now the av unit is replaced and the mfd coming on I haven't had it on a computer since tbh.

Any button I click on the climate control panel ain't working or and buttons or knobs related to the screen make no change. I have even replaced the climate control panel and it's exactly the same.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

r32r33r34r35 said:


> The CAN COMMUNICATION ERROR was there prior to me replacing the av unit. Now the av unit is replaced and the mfd coming on I haven't had it on a computer since tbh.
> 
> Any button I click on the climate control panel ain't working or and buttons or knobs related to the screen make no change. I have even replaced the climate control panel and it's exactly the same.


Oh I see. I thought you meant that error is what you have now. Hmm... I don't know then, which is not much help to you I know.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've tried everything. Does anyone know if the BCM can cause these issues.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

09 Car? 

Try R35 Audio they are a trader on here with some experience of the MFD on these cars, they may know something. 

Also speak to Litchfield to see what they can offer


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi car is a 2010 model sat nav car. I've already spoke to Andy and showed him the car and he is confused himself lol and is unaware of a problem like this ever happening


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Has your car had any electrical modifications that may be interfering - camera or the like?

Disable anything that might be non standard.

No idea what a BCM is


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Replaced av unit with a unlocked, sorry not sure what that means? Was this to try and resolve all your issues or some of them?


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 22, 2014)

Nissans arent usually one for wiring faults that ive found, maybe its the pannel thats failed? I dont think the body control module has anything to do with the audio & climate control, its more the lights, locks, rear de-mist etc. Do the function & nav buttons work?


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've tried replacing the climate control panel and it's exactly the same. No functions work at all. Completely frozen


----------



## Tedd69 (Dec 1, 2018)

I saw your post with about av unit mfd ac problem you had. I was wondering did you ever get it fixed? I have the same problem. Let me know how you did it thanks!!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Contact R35 audio, Andy is a trader on here and can supply and fit a factory reconditioned unit.


----------

